# Gnomon Ocean Explorer 39 Plexi LE



## Chaz Goldenrod

I think this one is pretty cool. I already have the 42mm OVM MAXI LE with plexi and it's slightly too big for me, especially on the bracelet. This might be the one to replace it so I'm going to give it a try. I realize Gnomon just came out with the explorer dial variant recently but I love these plexi LE's!

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watche...cean-39-explorer-plexi-limited-edition-300pcs


----------



## yankeexpress

Interesting that it has drilled lugs.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

yankeexpress said:


> Interesting that it has drilled lugs.


I'm glad they carried over the drilled lugs from the sapphire version explorer 39. I'm also glad to see that in some of these photos it looks like the lume pip is color matched to the dial. The lume pip on the original explorer 39 looked like it had a bit of a green shade to it.


----------



## watchlover7023

Ordered 6 pieces of this model, 1 to wear and 5 to flip! With all honesty, to make some money to fuel this hobby! Got a good $300 for each of the previous few Steinhart Gnomon collab.


----------



## Bluehinder

Couldn't get a OMV, so this will have to do. I might like it more.


----------



## Ot1S

I for one ( actually don't think i'm the only one ; )
Would love the OVM 39 with this domed boxed thingie.
I have asked if "they" will do it, about two hours ago,
Let's hope for the best shall we ?


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Ot1S said:


> I for one ( actually don't think i'm the only one ; )
> Would love the OVM 39 with this domed boxed thingie.
> I have asked if "they" will do it, about two hours ago,
> Let's hope for the best shall we ?


Gnomon has already done two different 42mm OVM limited edition models with the domed plexi, I think a 39mm OVM with domed plexi is a no brainer for a future limited edition release...


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Gnomon posted a cool little video on the gram


__
http://instagr.am/p/BuDu336jMdO/


----------



## cfracing

Just curious if the bezel can be removed. I'm not a big fan of dive watches because I don't like the large bezels with large numbers that are an integral part of their design. I was wondering if this Ocean Explorer would look presentable with the bezel removed, and if it would look like a Rolex Explorer I. I'm not advocating anyone do this. It was just a random musing that popped into my head.


----------



## sriracha

That bezel pip looks like a ripe pimple!


----------



## a to the k

There seems to be another interesting detail: Gnomon writes
"...For those who are wondering, the limited edition model has the dial opening widened a little and bezel insert slightly narrowed to give it a good balance.".

As far as pics and videos show, this seems to make the plexi version even more balanced and beautiful, imho. It has something of a perfectly balanced design - I can't describe it better.

Here you can see what I mean:

Exolorer 39 







Video: 




Explorer 39 Plexi







Video: 




...love it.


----------



## eight84four

Just got mine today and took some quick snaps before i head off to work. Will post a few more once i get to adjust the bracelet can't really wait to put it on my wrist.

After having a look at it for a few minutes i would have to say that this is by far one of my favorite Steinhart watch, that plexiglass combo is just amazing i can't explain the effect but you have to see one in person it's just stunning. And finally drilled lugs


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

eight84four said:


> Just got mine today and took some quick snaps before i head off to work. Will post a few more once i get to adjust the bracelet can't really wait to put it on my wrist.
> 
> After having a look at it for a few minutes i would have to say that this is by far one of my favorite Steinhart watch, that plexiglass combo is just amazing i can't explain the effect but you have to see one in person it's just stunning. And finally drilled lugs


Wow, looks incredible! Take the plastic off, LOL. Can't wait to get mine. Already thinking about getting the 20mm Jubilee from Steinhart to go with it...


----------



## a to the k

I am looking foward to receive mine - looks really good.

What do you think of "Steinhart *Plexplorer*"?

An unique hommage ... ;-)


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

a to the k said:


> I am looking foward to receive mine - looks really good.
> 
> What do you think of "Steinhart *Plexplorer*"?
> 
> An unique hommage ... ;-)


I think you just created the perfect hashtag! #plexplorer


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

double post


----------



## safetypro79

Looks like the lume pip is same color as the hands/dial


----------



## eight84four

Here are another quick shots of my Steinhart Plexplorer lol. Well you are kinda right about the lume pip it is the same color as the dial and hands and not the greenish ones from the other ocean line up.

Also another shot of the plexiglass which really gives that warm vintage effect. I may also say that this one looks more balanced than the sapphire version. Can't stop lookin at it


----------



## eight84four

double post


----------



## safetypro79

Nice photos, I am looking forward to getting mine.

Quick question hole size on the springbars holes? 

Will a standard size paper clip pass into the hole 

or a large size legal paper clip?

Thanks

John


----------



## ericgwoo

Ordered mine last week. Said they would ship yesterday. Hoping to receive it soon. Looks pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExMachina

Anyone know the difference between a watch being labeled "SWISS" vs "SWISS MADE"?


----------



## Bluehinder

Got mine today. Has anyone noticed that this watch has half links? That's a first for me. My 39 Pepsi and Ocean One have all full links. Nice.

Great looking watch. Oddly enough, a Tudor 58 I ordered last year came in today as well. I can't decide which I like better, it's that nice.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Bluehinder said:


> Got mine today. Has anyone noticed that this watch has half links? That's a first for me. My 39 Pepsi and Ocean One have all full links. Nice.
> 
> Great looking watch. Oddly enough, a Tudor 58 I ordered last year came in today as well. I can't decide which I like better, it's that nice.


Congrats on the 58 and the plexplorer! I'd love to see some shots of those two watches side by side. I've been contemplating if I should flip my black bay black and get the 58.


----------



## OkiFrog

Bluehinder said:


> Got mine today. Has anyone noticed that this watch has half links? That's a first for me. My 39 Pepsi and Ocean One have all full links. Nice.
> 
> Great looking watch. Oddly enough, a Tudor 58 I ordered last year came in today as well. I can't decide which I like better, it's that nice.


Congratulations! Another request for some side by side pictures of your latest editions. I have a Plexi on the way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Just got mine! Here are some shots in various lighting. I have tried many sub homages over the years and this one definitely comes the closest to scratching my itch for a vintage sub. The case size, dial, and plexi crystal create a wonderful vintage vibe. I am really enjoying this piece, Gnomon nailed it! I plan to take some comparison shots this weekend with my 42mm OVM Maxi LE that also has the plexi crystal.


----------



## Davetruth316

I can’t wait for mine to come this week. It’ll be my first Steinhart. For those who have gotten theirs, is the bezel pip bigger than normal or what? It’s hard to tell from the pics- like it’s protruding out from the bezel more, or “fatter”? Either way the watch looks great overall and I’m sure the pictures don’t do it justice.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Davetruth316 said:


> I can't wait for mine to come this week. It'll be my first Steinhart. For those who have gotten theirs, is the bezel pip bigger than normal or what? It's hard to tell from the pics- like it's protruding out from the bezel more, or "fatter"? Either way the watch looks great overall and I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice.


I think you made a good choice for your first Steinhart! The bezel pip is domed and does protrude from the bezel, but this is pretty standard for a Steinhart.


----------



## Bloom

The #Plexplorer landed a little while ago, and it's pretty damn sweet. The "plexi-dome" is incredible to look at from all angles, and the size is just about perfect for my 7 inch wrist. Huge props to Anders and Gnomon Watches for another killer release!!










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## arislan

Got mine in 2 days. Here it is next to big bro. Definitely lovin the smaller form, can't see me buying any other normal sized Steinys going forward unless it is very exclusive limited kick myself in the balls must have...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seight

Very nice indeed.

I saw the pictures on the Gnomon web site and didn't like it - I thought the domed plexi made the dial look too small and I referred the non plexi O39 Explorer (which I have).

It looks much better in the pictures above - captures the vintage Sub look very well.

Hope you've got some Polywatch !


----------



## Bloom

Early morning commute with the "Plexplorer". 









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## a to the k

Steinhart really nailed it! I am really impressed...

Plexplorer


----------



## OkiFrog

a to the k said:


> Steinhart really nailed it! I am really impressed...
> 
> Plexplorer
> 
> View attachment 13933101
> 
> 
> View attachment 13933103


Congratulations and those are some great pictures. I'm really looking forward to receiving mine. What model strap is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Perfect size









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Here's a couple shots on the jubilee!


----------



## a to the k

It's this strap: Neunburg by Meyhofer - https://www.uhrenarmband-versand.de/Uhrenbandversand-p41541h596s598-Uhrenarmband-Neunbur.html


OkiFrog said:


> Congratulations and those are some great pictures. I'm really looking forward to receiving mine. What model strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seight

Looks epic on the Jubilee.

Is the clasp on the Steinhart Jubilee better than the one on the Steinhart Oyster bracelet ? It's the only thing that lets Steinhart down for me.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Seight said:


> Looks epic on the Jubilee.
> 
> Is the clasp on the Steinhart Jubilee better than the one on the Steinhart Oyster bracelet ? It's the only thing that lets Steinhart down for me.


I think it's the same clasp. It's not great but it gets the job done. I love how it looks on the jubilee!


----------



## a to the k

Like it - PlExplorer


----------



## DenisL

Many impressive pictures in this post.
Its amazing how this watch looks as good on jubilee than on leather strap (and I am pretty sure nato would also look good).
Just pulled the trigger... Plexi incoming...
Gonna wear mine on jubilee.


----------



## DenisL

Oups double post


----------



## a to the k

Killa watch, imho


----------



## Seight

How are the Bezels on the Plexplorers that have landed so far ? The Bezel on my non-plex O39E was very tight on delivery but loosened up noticeably after a fed minutes vigorous twisting.


----------



## eight84four

I have been wearing mine since i got it and it still amazes me every time i look at it. For the bezel i can say that it is a bit stiff and there is no way you can accidentally rotate it. For some it is a bit of an issue but for me its just fine, i'm guessing it will loosen up a bit if i do try and play with it every now and then.

Also a question for my fellow Plexplorers i have been wearing mine since day 1 and i've been observing the timekeeping on my watch and it seems like my watch is gaining time at all the resting positions. I always check it the morning i start to wear it again.

I'm not sure if there is a break-in period for the eta 2824 i just hope that it settles down. I noticed that resting my watch with the crown up it gains +2 sec. and resting it with the dial up and down it gains +5 then when i rest it crown down it also gains +4 secs.

I had an OVM 39 and it was spot on i never needed to adjust the time as it was accurate out of the box. Anyways i still love my Plexplorer just want to know if the one that you guys got are similar to mine in terms of timekeeping.


----------



## StevoD

My Plexi has a very stiff bezel - I've been working on it periodically, but it's very tough to turn. I haven't watched the time keeping that closely, but it seems to be running about +5 seconds per day. I'm going to try and track it more carefully over the next 24 hours and see if that's an accurate number.

Regardless, this is my first non-vintage watch and it's really amazing. I have it on a black NATO and it looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Seight said:


> How are the Bezels on the Plexplorers that have landed so far ? The Bezel on my non-plex O39E was very tight on delivery but loosened up noticeably after a fed minutes vigorous twisting.


Mine was also too stiff out of the box but has loosened up nicely after putting it through some rotations.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

Here's a comparison shot with the big brother OVM Maxi LE. The size difference is really noticeable. While I love the overall design and look of the plex on both models, the plexplorer feels more like a vintage sub to me due to the smaller size and the gilt hands really add a nice warmth too. That said, if/when Gnomon decides to do a plexi OVM 39 I'm probably going to be all over it!


----------



## OkiFrog

StevoD said:


> My Plexi has a very stiff bezel - I've been working on it periodically, but it's very tough to turn. I haven't watched the time keeping that closely, but it seems to be running about +5 seconds per day. I'm going to try and track it more carefully over the next 24 hours and see if that's an accurate number.
> 
> Regardless, this is my first non-vintage watch and it's really amazing. I have it on a black NATO and it looks pretty sharp.


Could you please post a picture of it on the black NATO? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eight84four

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> Here's a comparison shot with the big brother OVM Maxi LE. The size difference is really noticeable. While I love the overall design and look of the plex on both models, the plexplorer feels more like a vintage sub to me due to the smaller size and the gilt hands really add a nice warmth too. That said, if/when Gnomon decides to do a plexi OVM 39 I'm probably going to be all over it!


I also did own the OVM Maxi LE i was one of the lucky ones that got it on the day it was released. I did wore it for a few days and though it was really a beautiful watch the 42mm size and the straight lugs didn't really fit well on my wrist i was lucky enough that i've sold it for more than what i paid for.

That said i'm thinking the same thing that if Gnomon were to release an 39mm OVM Maxi with Plexi i would not hesitate to buy it straight away.


----------



## StevoD

OkiFrog said:


> Could you please post a picture of it on the black NATO? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here you go!


----------



## OkiFrog

StevoD said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 13954921


Wow that looks great! Thanks for posting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevoD

I'm thinking about getting a EO Marine Nationale strap for the OE Plexi. Any thoughts on what color combo would look best?


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

StevoD said:


> I'm thinking about getting a EO Marine Nationale strap for the OE Plexi. Any thoughts on what color combo would look best?


I think it looks good on the classic green w/yellow stripe!


----------



## StevoD

Chaz Goldenrod said:


> I think it looks good on the classic green w/yellow stripe!
> View attachment 13966667


That does look pretty sharp. I know there are lots of threads about this topic, but what do you think of the comfort and quality of the EO MN straps? They're kinda spendy.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod

StevoD said:


> That does look pretty sharp. I know there are lots of threads about this topic, but what do you think of the comfort and quality of the EO MN straps? They're kinda spendy.


I have three of them so definitely worth it in my opinion. Erika's straps offer several advantages over a conventional NATO:


Thin material with single pass layout means less bulk on the wrist
Custom fit to your wrist size
Tons of color, stripe, and hardware finishes to choose from
Elastic stretch makes them really comfortable
Unique look, stands out in a sea of traditional natos and two piece straps


The only downsides to me are that you must remove spring bars to install and the cost as you mentioned, but the positives are well worth it in my opinion. I wish she made a black ops variant with yellow or gold stripe, I think this would look great on the plexplorer!


----------



## a to the k

PlExplorer 39:


----------



## T3C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## earl.dieta

Just pulled the trigger on this one after someone shared a picture of this watch on a FB group.
I inquired Steinhart last year if they were releasing the Ocean One Vintage in 39mm but they said no, so was surprised when I saw this as I don't follow the watch community much.

Sold my Ocean One Vintage Red last year as it was too big for my taste but missed the look of the classic diver watch.
Was contemplating buying a Smith Everest PRS-25 36mm as I'm also a big fan of the Rolex Explorer 1016 but felt incomplete without the white text on the lower portion of the dial, but I must say this 39 Explorer Plexi Edition looks even better.
Glad that I waited and can't wait to have this in my hands early next week!


----------



## a to the k

PlExplorer 039/300:


----------



## earl.dieta

nice looking watch!
one of the rarest time for me to say that I can't wait for Monday when DHL drops off my plexplorer.

Will also be using a 2 piece leather strap but will be using NATO when travelling or doing outdoor stuff


----------



## RIVI1969

I just discover the Gnomon Plexi and I would say is one of the best looking Steinharts ever, I am very tempted to getting one but it looks so similar to my Ocean One Vintage that it might be a little redundant. I wonder if an owner of both could give me his insights! Cheers, Ricardo


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## Dartok22

RIVI1969 said:


> I just discover the Gnomon Plexi and I would say is one of the best looking Steinharts ever, I am very tempted to getting one but it looks so similar to my Ocean One Vintage that it might be a little redundant. I wonder if an owner of both could give me his insights! Cheers, Ricardo


I had the ocean one vintage military and bought the Plexi. I absolute love the Plexi and it made my OVM redundant immediately. I ended up selling the OVM on WUS shortly after my Plexi purchase. I don't regret it one bit. Wear the Plexi on the bracelet, leather, and nato. I suggest a vintage style brown leather strap.


----------



## a to the k

039/300


----------



## earl.dieta

got mine yesterday and I like it.
236/300








the rotating bezel is pretty stiff right now but hopefully it will loosen out later.

I was initially set on selling the Lorier to fund the Steinhart but I like both. Might keep them both for now.


----------



## celtics1984

Just received mine and the watch is amazing!


----------



## heyheyuw

Just ordered mine today... Can't wait! It will reside next to my OV1 and my OVM New. I love both of those watches, but I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## yankeexpress

The Steinhart is a terrific watch, I own 7 of various flavors of them, so to suggest a smaller Exploder homage with a few alternate features, the Smiths Everest PRS-25 comes in 2 sizes....40mm and 36mm. Has a Miyota 9015 movement, no dive bezel on a ratcheting bracelet from Timefactors dot com:


----------



## T3C

yankeexpress said:


> The Steinhart is a terrific watch, I own 7 of various flavors of them, so to suggest a smaller Exploder homage with a few alternate features, the Smiths Everest PRS-25 comes in 2 sizes....40mm and 36mm. Has a Miyota 9015 movement, no dive bezel on a ratcheting bracelet from Timefactors dot com:
> 
> View attachment 14013925


Have been looking at the 36mm for a while. I like the proportions of the watch. Mmmmm .....


----------



## DenisL

RIVI1969 said:


> I just discover the Gnomon Plexi and I would say is one of the best looking Steinharts ever, I am very tempted to getting one but it looks so similar to my Ocean One Vintage that it might be a little redundant. I wonder if an owner of both could give me his insights! Cheers, Ricardo


Here are some pics for you to compare...
Note that my Ocean One Vintage is on an Uncle Seiko bracelet (its almost a perfect fit, I would have to flatten the endlink a bit)


----------



## heyheyuw

She arrived, and she's a beauty. 265/300




























Here it is with its 42mm OVM New cousin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

RIVI1969 said:


> I just discover the Gnomon Plexi and I would say is one of the best looking Steinharts ever, I am very tempted to getting one but it looks so similar to my Ocean One Vintage that it might be a little redundant. I wonder if an owner of both could give me his insights! Cheers, Ricardo


I have an O1V that I love, but I'm really digging the size of the plexi and the black dial. I would flip out for an O1V 39mm with a black dial, as I love the coin edge bezel. I think they're both unique enough that they should live peacefully next to each other in my box.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## heyheyuw

*deleted double-post*


----------



## DenisL

T3C said:


> Have been looking at the 36mm for a while. I like the proportions of the watch. Mmmmm .....


Agree, 20mm lug width on 36mm looks pretty good 
Mmmmm ...


----------



## a to the k

Plexi Bros... drive me nuts


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## a to the k

It is so much fun this watch:


----------



## Palo

DenisL said:


> Agree, 20mm lug width on 36mm looks pretty good
> Mmmmm ...


And the Steinhart oyster bracelet fits the Everest end links perfectly! Also the crown has a "s" same as the Steinhart bracelet and the tapering to 16mm is perfection! I'm not a fan of the bulky clasp on the smiths


----------



## jmai

Got mine the other day and absolutely adore it. I've had many Steinharts before this one, and I can actually say this will be a keeper in the collection! Everything just clicks so well together.

I immediately bleached the bezel and put it on the jubilee. The black insert was alright but didn't really match the vintage aesthetic of that dark gray dial. It was amazing without the ghosted bezel, it's even better after.


----------



## a to the k

perfect perfection!



jmai said:


> Got mine the other day and absolutely adore it. I've had many Steinharts before this one, and I can actually say this will be a keeper in the collection! Everything just clicks so well together.
> 
> I immediately bleached the bezel and put it on the jubilee. The black insert was alright but didn't really match the vintage aesthetic of that dark gray dial. It was amazing without the ghosted bezel, it's even better after.
> 
> View attachment 14054447


----------



## RocketHurricane

jmai said:


> Got mine the other day and absolutely adore it. I've had many Steinharts before this one, and I can actually say this will be a keeper in the collection! Everything just clicks so well together.
> 
> I immediately bleached the bezel and put it on the jubilee. The black insert was alright but didn't really match the vintage aesthetic of that dark gray dial. It was amazing without the ghosted bezel, it's even better after.
> 
> View attachment 14054447


That looks great with the bleached bezel! Would you please describe your process? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

RocketHurricane said:


> That looks great with the bleached bezel! Would you please describe your process? Thanks!


Thanks, it's a pretty simple process:

- Remove bezel insert. This can be either really tricky or really easy. I got lucky - my insert came off very easily by nudging the lume pip with a screwdriver. I guess the factory adhesive wasn't very good on mine. I've read others using a heat gun to soften the glue, and then pushing the lume pip to break the bond and slide the insert off. One thing is for sure - you get 1 chance, because Steinhart isn't selling these inserts separately. And the bezel can't be removed either. Just make sure to NOT push on the lume pip in the clockwise direction, you'll mess up the bezel action.

- Any kind of bleach and time can be used depending on how much fade you want. Important thing to note is that when you put the insert into the bleach, it's NOT going to fade before your eyes. The bleach softens the ink/dye, when you remove the insert and rub it dry, the ink will come off. If you just leave it in the bleach for like 30 minutes, it's still going to look black. You only get one shot, so do it 3-5 minutes at a time, rinsing and drying/rubbing it each time. I got my result with 3 stages of bleaching/drying: 3 min + pat dry, 5 min + pat dry, 10 min + RUB dry. I used Chlorox, low-splash formula bleach.

- Reinstall with 3m bezel insert adhesive


----------



## heyheyuw

jmai said:


> ...One thing is for sure - you get 1 chance, because Steinhart isn't selling these inserts separately. And the bezel can't be removed either. Just make sure to NOT push on the lume pip in the clockwise direction, you'll mess up the bezel.


Can you elaborate on your bezel can't be removed comment? My bezel is so stiff it's practically unusable, and it is on my list to have my watchmaker fix it. I didn't want to send it back because I figured it would be an easy fix and didn't want to deal with warranty for a $500 watch. It's otherwise perfect and perfectly aligned, so it's not a killer of it can't be fix, but it would be a bummer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai

heyheyuw said:


> Can you elaborate on your bezel can't be removed comment? My bezel is so stiff it's practically unusable, and it is on my list to have my watchmaker fix it. I didn't want to send it back because I figured it would be an easy fix and didn't want to deal with warranty for a $500 watch. It's otherwise perfect and perfectly aligned, so it's not a killer of it can't be fix, but it would be a bummer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, it can be removed, but only if you have expensive watchmaker tools to get it off - maybe. The bezel is apparently pressed into the case semi permanently somehow. There's a thread where another member managed to get it off but kind of mangled it in the process. In any case, it's not going to be cheap and easy to do.


----------



## heyheyuw

jmai said:


> Well, it can be removed, but only if you have expensive watchmaker tools to get it off - maybe. The bezel is apparently pressed into the case semi permanently somehow. There's a thread where another member managed to get it off but kind of mangled it in the process. In any case, it's not going to be cheap and easy to do.


Great. I might end up trying a little silicon in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

traffic light shot


----------



## RocketHurricane

heyheyuw said:


> Great. I might end up trying a little silicon in it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bezel was extremely difficult to turn at first also. I just made a point of turning it regularly the first week I had it. I would take the watch off my wrist and just spend a few minutes rotating it around and around. At first it didn't seem to be making a difference but after a while it seemed to improve, and now it turns easily. I would try this before having a watchmaker look at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane

jmai said:


> Thanks, it's a pretty simple process:
> 
> - Remove bezel insert. This can be either really tricky or really easy. I got lucky - my insert came off very easily by nudging the lume pip with a screwdriver. I guess the factory adhesive wasn't very good on mine. I've read others using a heat gun to soften the glue, and then pushing the lume pip to break the bond and slide the insert off. One thing is for sure - you get 1 chance, because Steinhart isn't selling these inserts separately. And the bezel can't be removed either. Just make sure to NOT push on the lume pip in the clockwise direction, you'll mess up the bezel action.
> 
> - Any kind of bleach and time can be used depending on how much fade you want. Important thing to note is that when you put the insert into the bleach, it's NOT going to fade before your eyes. The bleach softens the ink/dye, when you remove the insert and rub it dry, the ink will come off. If you just leave it in the bleach for like 30 minutes, it's still going to look black. You only get one shot, so do it 3-5 minutes at a time, rinsing and drying/rubbing it each time. I got my result with 3 stages of bleaching/drying: 3 min + pat dry, 5 min + pat dry, 10 min + RUB dry. I used Chlorox, low-splash formula bleach.
> 
> - Reinstall with 3m bezel insert adhesive


Thanks for the explanation. That's pretty gutsy pulling the insert out like that. Not sure I'm ready to make that gamble just yet! I was hoping you knew how to remove the entire bezel. I wonder if it could be done on the watch? Maybe soak a cotton swab in bleach and wipe just the insert with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller

Ordered!

Love the faded bezel look. May try it eventually when I get bored of the black. I too would like to think of a way to bleach it without taking out the insert.


----------



## PKC

I’m in as well. 

I apparently ordered one of the last 15 pieces. I recommend making a decision quickly if you are on the fence about this watch.


----------



## a to the k

- best homage to old subs out there!


----------



## celtics1984

I would have to agree that this watch is the best homage sub I have owned. Throughout the day I can not stop looking at the watch . I have found the watch looks the best on a light brown leather strap.


----------



## KogKiller

Placed my order Thursday night (GMT -06:00 CT) at Gnomon. Have not heard anything since, except for instant order confirmation. Should I be worried?


----------



## a to the k

celtics1984 said:


> I would have to agree that this watch is the best homage sub I have owned. Throughout the day I can not stop looking at the watch . I have found the watch looks the best on a light brown leather strap.


Dito


----------



## DutchElite

Its out of stock now guys.
Collectors item now !


----------



## celtics1984

The watch looks even better in person.


----------



## Nayche

DutchElite said:


> Its out of stock now guys.
> Collectors item now !


Lucky us. I ordered one about 2 hours ago. Happy days. Got a jubilee for it too. Wonder if I got 300/300


----------



## KogKiller

Arrived home from work and to my surprise a yellow DHL package was waiting. I am amazed. Here I was 5 hours ago thinking it was still in the process of being packaged and it arrived quicker than any other domestic/local watch seller.

I love it. It's my first Steinhart and certainly won't be my last. The free nato from Gnomon was a nice touch too. I am happier with this purchase than with my more expensive watches, including divers that have cost me 4x+ more.

Here it is on a brown leather strap.

Steinhart Ocean Explorer 39 Plexi #218/300
View attachment DSC_0085-1.jpg


----------



## a to the k

KogKiller said:


> Arrived home from work and to my surprise a yellow DHL package was waiting. I am amazed. Here I was 5 hours ago thinking it was still in the process of being packaged and it arrived quicker than any other domestic/local watch seller.
> 
> I love it. It's my first Steinhart and certainly won't be my last. The free nato from Gnomon was a nice touch too. I am happier with this purchase than with my more expensive watches, including divers that have cost me 4x+ more.
> 
> Here it is on a brown leather strap.
> 
> Steinhart Ocean Explorer 39 Plexi #218/300
> View attachment 14066367


Congrats! I totally agree. No other watch is so difficult to capture in pics. The faux patina, the case shape and the Plexi - you have to see it in real. The realitvely straight lugs are predestined for a leather strap. This just looks perfect. Especially the one you chose.

And, as I a have already tried to explain, there is something special about the proportions due to the plexi. It looks perfectly "balanced" with the non date dial.

Enjoy it!


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## Hendu615

Just picked one up last week and I love it!


----------



## a to the k

!


----------



## PKC

That's a keeper for sure...


----------



## DutchElite

So who has number #300 ?


----------



## Nayche

I know I snagged one of the remaining few. Ordered it right before it went out of stock. Gnomon told me I wouldn't be receiving the number 300 though. I reckon someone probably requested that number quite early on


----------



## xalsx

Dang. Just a little late to get in on this. I saw one hit ebay recently with "my" number on it, but I wasn't around when it ended to make sure I won it.


----------



## KogKiller

I would like to see this thread more active! We know for sure there's 300 out there. Would love to see every # here. It's a great watch.


----------



## a to the k

I chose 039/300, when # could be chosen.

After receiving 039, I ordered a second one with "random" #2xx - not sure. The second one was only checked and then settled unworn in the safe. I wanted to make sure to have a "plan B"...

Enjoy!!!



KogKiller said:


> I would like to see this thread more active! We know for sure there's 300 out there. Would love to see every # here. It's a great watch.
> 
> View attachment 14075225


----------



## a to the k

.


----------



## lvt

Oops wrong topic.


----------



## RocketHurricane

KogKiller said:


> I would like to see this thread more active! We know for sure there's 300 out there. Would love to see every # here. It's a great watch.
> 
> View attachment 14075225


Looks cool on the mesh! May have to get one myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane

I put the first scuff on my plexi crystal yesterday. Already buffed out perfectly with PolyWatch but on its way to its own naturally developed patina. 

Since they are sold out I’m now considering this officially a vintage piece in its own right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mixerman866sj

Number 283 checking in. A real beauty!


----------



## Nayche

It's arrived and in good company


----------



## PKC

This watch is very special.


----------



## KogKiller

Bought a spare plexi crystal for this from Gnomon for $60 shipped to my door in 2 days. Costly for a small peice of plastic but worth it to me years down the road.


----------



## a to the k

KogKiller said:


> Bought a spare plexi crystal for this from Gnomon for $60 shipped to my door in 2 days. Costly for a small peice of plastic but worth it to me years down the road.


Good idea. This watch is fantastic.
I even bought a second watch... Good idea, too. But even more crazy ;-)

Enjoy!


----------



## arislan

Some shots









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller

With a jack foster strap


----------



## Seight

KogKiller said:


> Bought a spare plexi crystal for this from Gnomon for $60 shipped to my door in 2 days. Costly for a small peice of plastic but worth it to me years down the road.


Very wise. Assuming the plexi is as soft as the Hesalite on my Speedmaster then it scratches very easily.


----------



## Nayche

Bond


----------



## Nayche

Excuse the double post


----------



## KogKiller

Anyone else notice how the gold hands catch the light in really dark lighting? Making it easier to read the time than with stainless steel hands in the same situation?


----------



## at2011

Could this watch be the future million dollar Steinhart?
http://rolexpassionreport.com/26422/the-1-million-rolex-big-crown-ref-6538-submariner/


----------



## a to the k

Pretty quiet around this beauty - here we go:


----------



## at2011

One of the most beautiful watches ever made - the Gnomon version.


----------



## a to the k

at2011 said:


> One of the most beautiful watches ever made - the Gnomon version.


it still is ;-)


----------



## al3x3y

a to the k said:


> it still is ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14305239


always in good company 
here's my number 34 of 300


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## OkiFrog

a to the k said:


> ...
> View attachment 14328427


Amazing shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

thanks


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## a to the k

changed to olive Nato


----------



## a to the k

on Jubilee


----------



## OkiFrog

a to the k said:


> on Jubilee
> 
> View attachment 14339945


Your pictures are amazing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## OkiFrog

a to the k said:


> ...
> View attachment 14341641


Is that the Steinhart jubilee? Looks great. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Yes, it is the Steinhart jubilee. Very, very well made and wears incredibly comfortable. I can highly recommend it.

Cheers



OkiFrog said:


> Is that the Steinhart jubilee? Looks great. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## ck13

a to the k said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 14352555


Looks amazing on a Jubilee. Hopefully there will be another batch soon.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheStuntDummy

I’m new to the plexi option but I am definitely getting a Steinhart. Is plexi better than sapphire? How is the plexi execution on the Steinharts holding up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell44

a to the k said:


> Yes, it is the Steinhart jubilee. Very, very well made and wears incredibly comfortable. I can highly recommend it.
> 
> Cheers


I can recommend it too, not cheap but worth the price.


----------



## heyheyuw

TheStuntDummy said:


> I'm new to the plexi option but I am definitely getting a Steinhart. Is plexi better than sapphire? How is the plexi execution on the Steinharts holding up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For actual practical use, sapphire is superior. I've scuffed my plexi quite a bit and need to pick up some polywatch. But it looks really unique, and is just a satisfying watch to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

TheStuntDummy said:


> I'm new to the plexi option but I am definitely getting a Steinhart. Is plexi better than sapphire? How is the plexi execution on the Steinharts holding up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plexi - pros: looks a lot better, less reflection and clearer view on the dial. Also this one comes with bubble/box dome which looks even better. cons: scratches easy but can be buffed off most of the time, so high maintenance
sapphire - pros: hard and very scratch resistant. cons: reflective and makes dial harder to read, AR coating helps somewhat. Also the sapphire model doesn't have box/bubble dome, even though can be done.


----------



## arislan

TheStuntDummy said:


> I'm new to the plexi option but I am definitely getting a Steinhart. Is plexi better than sapphire? How is the plexi execution on the Steinharts holding up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plexi - pros: looks a lot better, less reflection and clearer view on the dial. Also this one comes with bubble/box dome which looks even better. cons: scratches easy but can be buffed off most of the time, so high maintenance
sapphire - pros: hard and very scratch resistant. cons: reflective and makes dial harder to read, AR coating helps somewhat. Also the sapphire model doesn't have box/bubble dome, even though can be done.


----------



## DutchElite

Explorer back in stock. Now im doubting between this and the OVM.


----------



## MX54LIFE

I just ordered this and the package had just cleared LA custom. According to tracking I should get it tomorrow. So excited. I do wish they still had it in plexi to keep the vintage vibe bit either way I think the explorer dial is what makes this modern watch rather unique.
Does anyone know if the 100m WR rating is just for the sake of label simplicity? 
I wish they had made this a 300m WR watch too. At least for the price we pay.


----------



## Jgrink

Facebook group says the August run is already sold out.


----------



## MX54LIFE

Man very fast shipping from Gnomon. Just got this baby in. Unfortunately I don’t know how to post pics. This has to be seen in person. 39 mm is just a perfect size for a sports watch on my 6.5” wrist. Everything is well aligned and the my fear of bezel issue is gone. The bezel turns like butter and clicks just like a high end diver should. Sad that I have sold my Sub for comparison. IMHO nothing to be shy or embarrass on this watch. Regardless of its inspiration this time piece has its own character and identity. Yes it has the dimension of a Rolex Sub but you would be stupid to mistake it for the original rendition. The other fear I had was the claimed less curved case but that is all out of the window......this watch sits on my wrist like its own boss. 
Too bad that it is sold out again once again.
It would be nice if Gnomon releases a white indices on this......more modern this time.


----------



## MX54LIFE

Some wrist shots......pics don’t do justice


----------



## TheStuntDummy

MX54LIFE said:


> Some wrist shots......pics don't do justice


Looks stellar and classic but you need some pics in your Miata lol (fellow enthusiast here). Back to the thread: I can't believe this quality and this design is available at this price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## Etchels

39 plexi on rivet bracelet


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## Etchels

Do yous reckon the watch will appreciate in value because it was limited edition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX54LIFE

They could easily reproduce these and slap it with a jubilee bracelet and it would sellout instantaneously. Increase in value? Well the ones on eBay are over priced so asking price could definitely go up but I doubt about the actual price one would pay for.


----------



## Etchels

Yeah sorry meant resale price off the 300 limited editions overtime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX54LIFE

Resale value....well only time can tell. One thing for sure you could easily get your money back if you paid for the actual retail price from Gnomon. Another thing to consider is that the Explorer 39 seems to be a regular rendering the way sales is going. A thicker dome sapphire crystal will probably also improve the vintage appeal of this watch just as the plexi did. At 28.5 mm size there aftermarket options available. I can’t wait to see who pulls the first mod on this gorgeous baby.


----------



## MX54LIFE

Imho the jubilee bracelet make this Explorer 39 look and feel its own boss lol.


----------



## PKC

This watch is so amazing. I should wear it more often.


----------



## MX54LIFE

This watch on sapphire is sold out once again. I got one when it came back the 1st week of August and sold out in a couple of days. It became available yesterday and sold out today. Wow how many folks have this Explorer 39?


----------



## MX54LIFE

Came back on sale yesterday and sold out again today. Wow they go fast...


----------



## SOGDIVER

Explorer 39 sapphire owned about 3 weeks now. Close to a 5513 Explorer dial from the 1960s. Keeps right at COSC accuracy
and I run it against an earlier lugged-hole case Rolex Submariner.
The link screws are quality made SS on the bracelet. A small amount of clear FN polish applied 
to the small threads will keep any bracelet screws from backing out. Have heard criticisms of the
early tight bezels. Based on my watch-think Steinhart has addressed that issue. It is a quality
value watch with the tough ETA 2824-2 elabore caliber. 

The hands are close to the appearance of the 5513s and are miles ahead of Ginault in that regard.


----------



## Etchels

MX54LIFE said:


> Resale value....well only time can tell. One thing for sure you could easily get your money back if you paid for the actual retail price from Gnomon. Another thing to consider is that the Explorer 39 seems to be a regular rendering the way sales is going. A thicker dome sapphire crystal will probably also improve the vintage appeal of this watch just as the plexi did. At 28.5 mm size there aftermarket options available. I can't wait to see who pulls the first mod on this gorgeous baby.


Someone needs to swap a white lollipops seconds hand on it

Only problem would be trying to match the lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOGDIVER

There is an excellent review of the Ocean Explorer 39 on the Rolex-TRF site. It is done 
by Just-Watch, on the watch reviews (Non-Rolex). Reviewer is critical
of the very tight bezel. My recent purchase Explorer Thirty-nine
has a normal bezel rotation, so Steinhart must be listening.


----------



## MX54LIFE

I got mine 1st week of August and the bezel spins like butter


----------



## Etchels

Bezel on my plexi edition came really stiff, loosened off a bit now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX54LIFE

How I wish they reissue this plexi glass again......so I can give my current Explorer 39 sapphire to my Son.


----------



## Etchels

MX54LIFE said:


> How I wish they reissue this plexi glass again......so I can give my current Explorer 39 sapphire to my Son.


Try ebay for one mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX54LIFE

Etchels said:


> MX54LIFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I wish they reissue this plexi glass again......so I can give my current Explorer 39 sapphire to my Son.
> 
> 
> 
> Try ebay for one mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks I have seen them there but they are over priced. Gnomon can easily reproduce these plexi edition. They are still making the sapphire ones so with the continued demand they will be force make more.


----------



## Etchels

MX54LIFE said:


> Thanks I have seen them there but they are over priced. Gnomon can easily reproduce these plexi edition. They are still making the sapphire ones so with the continued demand they will be force make more.


I managed to get mine for £500 on ebay so worked out cheaper than getting from gnomon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX54LIFE

Etchels said:


> MX54LIFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I have seen them there but they are over priced. Gnomon can easily reproduce these plexi edition. They are still making the sapphire ones so with the continued demand they will be force make more.
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get mine for £500 on ebay so worked out cheaper than getting from gnomon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow that is indeed a good deal. Perhaps if I see one down the road at that price I will snag it too.


----------



## heyheyuw

Etchels said:


> Bezel on my plexi edition came really stiff, loosened off a bit now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is really stiff, I honestly leave it be so it doesn't get stuck in a weird position.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

This is a fantastic watch...


----------



## Stromboli

Jgrink said:


> Facebook group says the August run is already sold out.


Do you think Gnomon will have another run, I'm kinda hooked on this beauty? I like the plexi and the drilled lugs.


----------



## yankeexpress

Recommend alternative, comes in 2 sizes, 40mm and 36mm PRS-25


----------



## Stromboli

MX54LIFE said:


> Thanks I have seen them there but they are over priced. Gnomon can easily reproduce these plexi edition. They are still making the sapphire ones so with the continued demand they will be force make more.


I was considering the sapphire one until I noticed No drilled lug holes, at least it looked like there were no holes there, otherwise it would be the sapphire one, and even that one is currently sold out. I have my fingers crossed for at least one more run with the plexi version. Gnomon would post if there was another run right?


----------



## Stromboli

Stromboli said:


> I was considering the sapphire one until I noticed No drilled lug holes, at least it looked like there were no holes there, otherwise it would be the sapphire one, and even that one is currently sold out. I have my fingers crossed for at least one more run with the plexi version. Gnomon would post if there was another run right?


My bad, the old eyes are playing tricks on me once again, there are drilled lug holes on the Explorer 39 with the sapphire crystal. I thought I was looking at the plexi one where in fact it was the sapphire one. I want to say that I am a Seiko and Hamilton watch guy and I really want to dabble with some Steinhart watches as well, so if I'm wrong or inaccurate about anything please let me know, I'm still learning and still willing to learn. Sincerely, Stromboli.


----------



## at2011

MX54LIFE said:


> Thanks I have seen them there but they are over priced. Gnomon can easily reproduce these plexi edition. They are still making the sapphire ones so with the continued demand they will be force make more.


If Gnomon produced a limited run of 300 on the plexi then makes another bunch of the same exact watch then the initial "limited" run would be meaningless don't you think? They'll have a credibility problem which will then ruin their reputation. The limited run of 300 is the holy grail for this model and it should stay that way forever in my opinion.


----------



## redhed18

They should make a plexi that is different in some way from the previous LE.

E.g.
Drilled lugs
Lose the ocean one text
Shave crown guards
Red tip seconds hand or lollipop  
Jubilee bracelet
Tropical dial

Something...
It can be done

(I was thinking of the OVM but same could be true of Explorer)


----------



## at2011

redhed18 said:


> They should make a plexi that is different in some way from the previous LE.
> 
> E.g.
> Drilled lugs
> Lose the ocean one text
> Shave crown guards
> Red tip seconds hand or lollipop
> Jubilee bracelet
> Tropical dial
> 
> Something...
> It can be done
> 
> (I was thinking of the OVM but same could be true of Explorer)


The 6538 Big Crown 4-liner with rivet bracelet and red triangle on the bezel fits the bill. Hoping they make it before the next James Bond movie comes out.


----------



## a to the k

Yes, it is "just" a homage, but a damn beautiful one:


----------



## celicanegrita

a to the k said:


> Yes, it is "just" a homage, but a damn beautiful one:
> 
> View attachment 14583161
> 
> 
> View attachment 14583163
> 
> 
> View attachment 14583167


Lovely pics...the Jubilee matchs great with the Explorer Plexi...maybe I follow your steps...


----------



## celicanegrita

a to the k said:


> Yes, it is "just" a homage, but a damn beautiful one:
> 
> View attachment 14583161
> 
> 
> View attachment 14583163
> 
> 
> View attachment 14583167


Lovely pics...the Jubilee matchs great with the Explorer Plexi...maybe I follow your steps...


----------



## Techme

a to the k said:


> Yes, it is "just" a homage, but a damn beautiful one:
> 
> View attachment 14583161
> 
> 
> View attachment 14583163
> 
> 
> View attachment 14583167


Looks smoking on the jubilee. I let my 39mm go because it was a little under size for my flat wrist. This exact look at 41mm would be an instant buy for me.


----------



## celicanegrita

Techme said:


> Looks smoking on the jubilee. I let my 39mm go because it was a little under size for my flat wrist. This exact look at 41mm would be an instant buy for me.


What size your wrist is? Mine is 7 inches and looks great!


----------



## Techme

celicanegrita said:


> What size your wrist is? Mine is 7 inches and looks great!


Seven and a quarter inches and very flat. I also owned a 42 OVM, but the lugs bothered me. I actually felt that the 39mm was a better quality with improved finishing.

I'll probably try another 42mm one day.


----------



## celicanegrita

Techme said:


> Seven and a quarter inches and very flat. I also owned a 42 OVM, but the lugs bothered me. I actually felt that the 39mm was a better quality with improved finishing.
> 
> I'll probably try another 42mm one day.


Maybe you are right...the 42 OVM has a raw finish in relation with the 39 version...but I will add, with just the 39 premium versions. Anyway the 42 OVM with that raw finish make it more military even.


----------



## simsky_36

You can still get this watch on Gnomon, are they returned watches from customers that don't want them or slightly faulty? I thought only 300 pieces would be gone quite quick.


----------



## [email protected]

I have been trying to find a pre-loved Explorer 39 but they don't seem to be around. I guess everybody buys em and keeps em. Frustrating...


----------



## earl.dieta

simsky_36 said:


> You can still get this watch on Gnomon, are they returned watches from customers that don't want them or slightly faulty? I thought only 300 pieces would be gone quite quick.


I think what is in stock is the regular Explorer 39, not the Plexi LE
can't find the Plexi LE on their website anymore.

I see there's one listed on the FS section here though if you are in the market for one.
Insane how much some Japanese sellers have them listed on ebay. Hope Gnomon doesn't re-release this again to keep its exclusivity up


----------



## Thunder1

earl.dieta said:


> I think what is in stock is the regular Explorer 39, not the Plexi LE
> can't find the Plexi LE on their website anymore.
> 
> I see there's one listed on the FS section here though if you are in the market for one.
> Insane how much some Japanese sellers have them listed on ebay. Hope Gnomon doesn't re-release this again to keep its exclusivity up


Hopefully, the seller just hasn't updated his post!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Here's my copy...#34 of 300..I like it quite well..still, bezel is a little 'tight' & the bracelet clasp is too sticky..like the looks of it on the jubilee..here's a couple of pics of it..















Here is a pic of the Explorer Plexi LE next to the OVM 39.. 








And finally, here is a pic of it next to a couple of Oris Divers 65 BBs that are similar in appearance and function...


----------



## Etchels

This thread needs a bump with everyone posting their plexplorer and what number they have!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I picked up a used one on f29...


----------



## househalfman

Absolutely loving this combo right now...


----------



## therion

I'd love one of these so very much...  If anyone from the EU finally realizes that it's the ugliest watch ever and decides to get rid of theirs - shoot me a PM, maybe I can help


----------



## redzebra




----------



## a to the k

PlExplorer


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## foxzone

Crap. Now I need one too. Explorers are the best looking.


----------



## Etchels

Waiting on a vintage leather strap for plexplorer #164. Lume pip fell out but kinda liking it without.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels

New tropic strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening...


----------

